# Big Cham self Litter!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yay! I have been waiting for this litter for what seems like years, but its only been a few weeks! hehe
She gave birth yesterday.

Here is a pic of mum the day before she gave birth (She is HUGE by the way)










She gave birth to eight babies, 2 boys and 6 girls =o) I removed the two smallest today which leaves 4 girls and 2 boys, which i am happy to keep it at for now 










These are by far the biggest and most well developed newborns born in my stud, I am very very happy. Each baby is over an inch long (Not including the tails!), and the biggest is an inch and a half! :shock: Such broad heads too, I don't envy momma mouse for giving birth to those! hehe But she is doing a cracking job.

I am a happy Willow xxx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Huzzah!! Congratulations 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

These cham girlies I got from you Sarah are just the best, a total credit to you, seriously.

W xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh wow they are big!
Congrats on the litter


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

should of bet u money  told u she would have 8 x


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats! Mum is gorgeous - I hope she takes good care of the little ones for you


----------



## RobM (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow they are HUUUUGE! think they are bigger than the litter I have and they are 2 weeks old!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Updated pics! They are 7 days old now, and are massive! hehe I wouldn't be surprised if these bubs opened thier eyes early!









This pic gives you an idea of thier colour, they are very pale.









These are the girls! =o) Bad lighting so they look darker.









And the lovely boys! =o)


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

bring these to the june show x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I will be! hehee

They will be nearly 6 weeks old, so old enough, and *hopefully* good enough type wise!


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

I think you cheated and made mouserats 

I'm glad they're growing up so well!


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my gord they are sooooooo cute


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

ooooh, they are adorable. Congrats


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I want one!! They are so cute and cuddly looking!!


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh now i want a cham girlie they are just so purdy


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't believe how light the standard for champagne has become, and I don't think it's just my screen giving me that impression. Adorable little things, though.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


>


That one looks like a right little poser!! "Did you get my best side?" :lol: Beautiful


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful girlies, Willow 

Sarah xxx


----------

